# Best Bike for $2000-$3000?



## CamrobIU (Jun 27, 2007)

I right now am riding a trek 1500 and it is time to upgrade. I am racing in the midwest and at college and need a better machine. I am looking to spend between $2000-$3000 and want at least Ultegra or comparable components. I would rather not have full carbon due to the chance of it breaking and being screwed. I am open to all suggestions.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*Any Felt carbon model..*



CamrobIU said:


> I right now am riding a trek 1500 and it is time to upgrade. I am racing in the midwest and at college and need a better machine. I am looking to spend between $2000-$3000 and want at least Ultegra or comparable components. I would rather not have full carbon due to the chance of it breaking and being screwed. I am open to all suggestions.



best priced and best equipped line out there IMHO. Ultegra or DA equipped with Easton wheelsets...easily in that price range. lifetime warranty. handles extremely well.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*some year old*

$5000 roadie some Fred bought and rode about 3 times


----------



## bikemoore (Sep 8, 2005)

*all of 'em...none of 'em*

You will go 100% bonkers trying to figure out the best buy in that price range. Why? There really isn't a best bike in that range....they all kick a$$. Honestly, the selection of great bikes today is astounding and trying to determine "the best" is like the old theologians in the Vatican trying to determine how many angels could dance on the head of a pin.

So, find an Ultegra-equipped bike that you like. Don't worry about what material the frame is made of because they'll all good. Whether you like the name, the color, the shape of the tubes, the sales-person's attitude...whatever. Buy that one....I guarantee you'll love it.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

You're already on a Trek, so consider the new 5.2 Madone. I looked at one the other day and was impressed. Now I'm looking forward to riding one.


----------



## velorider4 (Aug 5, 2006)

get a cannondale caad9...it is an awesome frame and is really durable


----------



## JohnnyChance (Dec 13, 2006)

cervelo soloist. aluminium frame with ultegra is about $2200. low end of your budget, gives you room to upgrade, buy a second set of wheels or whatev. or just blow it on booze. and for being full aluminium, the ride isnt bad at all. i thought it was actually quite comfy. and man is it fast.


----------



## KillerQuads (Jul 22, 2002)

*2007 Mongoose Bosberg*

This bike comes in well under your price range ($1,600 on sale) and has a full carbon monocoque frame (that you are leery of), but you did say you were open to all suggestions. It has a SRAM Rival drive train that I prefer over Ultegra. It's light, responsive, and fast. It rides and looks better than most of $3,000 to $5,000 bikes I was looking at. Like you I had concerns of carbon being fragile (before I bought this bike), but this bike is built to last and those fears were unjustified. If you want indestructable, you might need titanium, but that might blow your budget.

I would open your search to include a full carbon frame with SRAM Rival groupo. With that criteria, it would be hard to beat the value of my Bosberg.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jul 4, 2006)

Canyon Al 9.0. Al frame, but did very well in TOUR testing as far as STW. Dura-Ace componentry, Ksyrium Elite wheels (I do like the more exaggerated blading on the Ksyrium SL wheels though). 2000 Euros, I'm not sure what shipping would be. The Al 8.0 i model is interesting if you like the Campagnolo componentry. Same price with a Thomson seatpost replacing the Ritchey carbon on the 9.0. Comes with a Chorus group, Record RD).


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

here are my favorites:

caad 9

or any scandium frameset, here are a bunch of company's that use scandium or easton alu, prices are an estimate:

rock lobster $1700 (frame/fork)
co-motion $1695 (frame/fork)
United $988 w/ carbon stay's (frameset)
ridley scandium $999 (frameset)

the United bike would be best choice if on a low budget. I'm not sure how these would price out to fit into your budget, but they are all great bikes.


----------



## CamrobIU (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks for the advice so far. Right now my main choices are a BMC road racer, cannondale six13, felt f55 or f4, litespeed, merlin, moots, and cinelli. (although Im not sure of the prices of the different models on the last companies.)


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Carbon is not going to "break and screw you over" any more than anything else... You just quoted a pile of Ti bikes that are far out of your price range, at least for a new, complete bike. 

That said, you can get some good Al bikes too. That is the midrange race price range of every manufacturer.

Can't go wrong with a CAAD frame of some kind or a Soloist.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

*its not JUST about the bike*

That mongoose is a sick deal. Check the classifieds here. Always good stuff available. 
The bike is one thing. You can now upgrade to a sweet set of wheels, tubulars perhaps, and get a rapha jersey with Assos bibs and top line shoes. Having the best of the accessories can easily improve your overall experience while on the road. Don't sell upgrading handlebars, ceramic bearings and high tech computers short. They are all awesome, and may further enhance your interest and activity level. 
I just paid for shorts and sunglasses that I normally wouldn't have, due to high cost, but man, was it worth it. 
Now if I could just get rid of the damned speed bumps (hemmoroids) in my a$$!!


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

The Salsa Campeon lookes nice--frame/fork for $1000 or so. Build it up with some SRAM Rival off eBay and you can probably come in under $2k.

http://www.salsacycles.com/campeon.html

Post #3000!


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

velorider4 said:


> get a cannondale caad9...it is an awesome frame and is really durable


CAAD9 Optimo 2: Ultegra level bike for 1800, and get the shop to swap out the wheels to a pair of Ksyrium Elites or nice handbuilts, call it 2200 for everything. Spend the rest on bibshorts, and you'll be set.


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

System6 with Rival for $2500...not sure what the Ultegra models sells for...


----------



## allons-y (Nov 15, 2006)

caad 9 - crash replacement, stiff, stiff, stiff
cervelo soloist - stiff, rides nice, aero
pinarello f:3:13 - lists at 3k, so upper end of your price range, but full cf frame. could prbly find it for less if you looked
bmc sl01 - sweet frame, could easily be built w/ ultegra for under 3k. if you want to go cheaper, i hear good things abuout the ssx frameset
canyon - the al frames are really good, harder to find in the us, but nice bikes
cinelli - also harder to find, but make some solid al frames

thats my list, in no real order. the pina f:3 is a great deal IMO. it was plenty stiff when I rode it, but i weigh next to nothing, so what is stiff for me can be flexy for others.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Giant TCR Advanced 1. It retails at more than $3k but you could probably get it down to about that.


----------



## vitaminc (Jun 11, 2007)

It is full carbon, but my local dealer has '07 Madone 5.2 SL's for $2k. I am picking mine up this week


----------



## Kahler Adler (Apr 10, 2006)

I ride a 2006 Trek Madone 5.2 SL. It is a terrific bike. If you can get one for $2,000, I would grab it!


----------



## seany916 (Feb 8, 2006)

Train on the new bike, race your current steed.


----------



## ghostzapper2007 (May 22, 2007)

Cannondale CAAD9 Optimo 2 with Ultegra, and there is nothing wrong with the stock WHR-561 Shimano wheels which come with that bike for college racing. A complete bike could probably be had easily for about $1,700-$1750 with any kind of dealsmanship at all on your part. 

Lemond Chamberry - carbon spline and aluminum bike with Ultegra, again with any kind of dealsmanship you could get a complete bike for about $1850- $1,900 without much haggling at all.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

What about a 2007 Specialized Allez Expert - Aluminum Frame and Carbon Seat stay just like you wanted with full Ultegra Drivetrain and components. and its on your budget $2300.

Or the 2007 Specialized Tarmac Expert - Carbon Frame and full Ultegra Drivetrain and components for $2600 and still in your budget.


----------



## kjuel2 (Jan 15, 2007)

Buy a Cervelo Soloist Team and build it up with your own parts. Use chainreactioncycles.com if you want things cheap (or cheaper than in Australia...)


----------



## J.D. (Jun 9, 2007)

I was in your exact position a couple weeks ago. I was on a very nice Klein that I had for four years and it was time to move up. I wanted a 5K to 6K dollar bike but only wanted to pay $3,000 to $3,500. I searched and researched for 3 weeks and had it narrowed down to a 2006 Scott CR1, a 2006 Tarmac S Works, and a Madone 5.2. I kept going back to the Scott. I even almost committed to the Tarmac and my gut was screeming to get the Scott CR1. I looked everywhere and came accross a Full Campy Record Scott CR1 Team limited edition with Fulcrum R1 wheels for $3,500 and it has been the best decision ever! They are like a good car. Why buy a new Lexus for $36,000 when you can wait a year, geat the same amazing produst for $27,000. There are several 2005-2006 Scott's Orbea, Madones, with Dura Ace, Sram Force, and Campy records that would have been $6,000 to $7,000 new that you can buy for under $3,500. Alot of people are selling their Scott CR1 to get the new Addict. Just my $.02 hope it helped. J.D.


----------



## Palatonguy (Mar 10, 2007)

my buddy had that same bike the scott cr1 full record, he sold it not to long ago, he said the frame was to stiff and it felt weird. I'll search up some bikes for you in a second and see what I come down to.


----------



## J.D. (Jun 9, 2007)

Palatonguy said:


> my buddy had that same bike the scott cr1 full record, he sold it not to long ago, he said the frame was to stiff and it felt weird. I'll search up some bikes for you in a second and see what I come down to.


Wow that's to bad. The stiffness is my favorite part because there is zero frame flex. It delivers 100% of the rider power to the street. What did your friend replace his Scott with?


----------



## Palatonguy (Mar 10, 2007)

the new tarmac sl full campy, he is a pretty big guy so then he upgraded his wheels to zipp 404


----------



## Palatonguy (Mar 10, 2007)

here he is with his scott couple months ago http://sports.ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/mmcycling/photos/view/a9ef?b=15


----------



## seany916 (Feb 8, 2006)

Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## YoGeorge (May 2, 2002)

*Practical collegiate experience....*



CamrobIU said:


> I right now am riding a trek 1500 and it is time to upgrade. I am racing in the midwest and at college and need a better machine. I am looking to spend between $2000-$3000 and want at least Ultegra or comparable components. I would rather not have full carbon due to the chance of it breaking and being screwed. I am open to all suggestions.


My son raced his first season in collegiate road this spring as well. My biggest suggestion to you is NOT to spend a ton of money on a new bike. In one of my son's races, there was a big ol' crash, and none other than Greg LeMond's son broke his $8000 LeMond bike in half (he raced the rest of the season on the "downgraded" yellow model--only $4k or so). I don't trust carbon fiber.

My son picked up his bike after he went down in that same crash, and finished the race in 11th. Casualty was his handlebars--bent and scraped bigtime. He's been racing his 2002 Trek 2300 since, well, 2002, and it's worked fine for him. We keep checking it for cracks, but so far it's fine with 9k HARD miles on it.

If I were choosing a new bike for him, I'd look at something like the new Trek 2100's, which are something like $1400 right now, and get a spare pair of wheels, put the rest of the money in the bank for something else down the road. Maybe a new frame when you crash the 2100....(hopefully with a crash discount from Trek).

One of my son's teammates had a VERY expensive Giant Carbon frame in which he was involved in some kind of mishap. He was still racing it, but it had a spot on the top tube that felt like...the soft spot on a baby's head or something. Not good. I'd rather ride dented aluminum any time.

Oh yeah, the only other casualty when my son crashed was his bottle cage--it was a carbon fiber cage and that broke.

If not the Trek, get some other good-fitting $1200-1500 aluminum Ultegra bike, like a Felt or a Cannondale, and do NOT get attached to it. Get an extra set of wheels or two, and bank the rest of your money for when you need to replace parts. Think of it as a NASCAR stock car--functional but necessarily a bit disposable. That's racing.

Best of luck,
George


----------



## seany916 (Feb 8, 2006)

There's be wisdom in George's words.


----------

